# Lots of snakes for auction (Tim Nias benefit)



## da_donkey (Mar 31, 2007)

There are heaps of snakes going to auction and the money raised will go to Lucy and Ryan Nias.

Check it out at http://aussiereptilekeeper.com/index.php


----------



## Macca (Mar 31, 2007)

There are also a range of other items going as well, inlcuding passes to zoos and wildlife parks.

As you said, money goes to a great cause, to help the family of the late, and great, Tim Nias.


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 31, 2007)

Get behind the auction guys.It is a very good cause afterall and it will be good to know the herp community can do something nice for their own kind.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Mar 31, 2007)

They are auctioning a 3yo Land Mullet with free enclosure, and the mullet is beautiful, There are thermostats, tickets, pythons, lizards, everything!

Heres a list:

6 x Family Passes to the Australian Reptile Park
2 x Family Passes to Taronga Park Zoo
2 x Family Passes to Melbourne Zoo
1 x Family Pass with Behind the Scenes Tour (reptile Dept) at Healsville Sanctury
3 functions at Crocodile Encounters (birthday party, pre school, club talk etc)
Microclimate Ministat 300
Multimedia Computer System
Dual core 3.5GHz + CPU, 1GB RAM, 250GB SATA HDD, Dual Layer lightscribe DVD-RW, 256MB VGA card, 19" LCD and multimedia keyboard mouse and speakers. I'll even throw in a webcam and if you want more, just ask and bid high - This has been donated by Simon Budden and Family
1 hatchling Jungle Python donated by Michael (AKA Curly)
1 yearling Male Diamond Python donated by Shane and Vanessa
1 baby Diamond Python donated by Daniel Gilbertson
1 yearling Bredli Python donated by Mike Donavan
1 young male Coastal Python donated by Greg Beckett
2 baby Coastal Pythons donated by Nick Maxfield
1 possible het Male Darwin Python donated by Nick Maxfield
1 female het Darwin Carpet Python donated by Mark and Pia (with half proceeds going to Ryan and Lucy and the other half to the Leukaemia Foundation)
1 hatchling Bredli Python donated by Paul and Melissa Berridge
1 hatchling Childrens Python donated by Paul and Melissa Berridge
1 hatchling Male Coastal Carpet Python donated by Darren from Strictly Reptiles
1 hatchling SA Murray Darling Python donated by Wayne Larcombe


Please get behind this auction and give all of your support.


----------



## Lozza (Mar 31, 2007)

does anyone know when they end?


----------



## gillsy (Mar 31, 2007)

May I ask who Tim Nias is, excuse my ignorance.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Mar 31, 2007)

*SL stomps angrily around the room* GRRRRRR If only I didnt live in WA I would be SO in on that.

Gillsy - A Herping Legend


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 31, 2007)

gillsy said:


> May I ask who Tim Nias is, excuse my ignorance.


 
Click on the link mate, you will be able to find lots of great pics and stories about Tim.

Cheers 

Donk


----------



## cement (Mar 31, 2007)

I tried to open my ac there to bid but haven't received an email yet, so i can't get into it. Come on, come on times atickin away..


----------



## hugsta (Mar 31, 2007)

You should be bothered to open an account there gaara, Tim Nias was a top guy and very well respected herper. All the money raised will to Lucy and Tims son Ryan. Get behid this people it is for a great cause.


----------



## bunnykin (Mar 31, 2007)

I cant log on


----------



## expansa1 (Mar 31, 2007)

Why can't APS also run a benefit for Tim so we don't have to got to the other site, as some of us aren't welcome there! We could also donate animals for Tim's family!

Cheers


----------



## gaara (Mar 31, 2007)

Good suggestion.


----------



## cement (Mar 31, 2007)

it still won't let me log on


----------



## bunnykin (Mar 31, 2007)

same here even sent an email but maybe nobody responds at night? gutted


----------



## -Peter (Mar 31, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> Why can't APS also run a benefit for Tim so we don't have to got to the other site, as some of us aren't welcome there! We could also donate animals for Tim's family!
> 
> Cheers


 
Lets see, I think it was wednesday I asked if they would like to be involved. 
I didnt recieve a reply. 
I'd love to see you put something up. Their is a fund set up ar ARP so you could liaise with John to deposit the funds
Its not to late.


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 31, 2007)

If anyone wants to place but cant for whatever reason i would be happy to place a bid on their behalf.


----------



## NCHERPS (Mar 31, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> Why can't APS also run a benefit for Tim so we don't have to got to the other site, as some of us aren't welcome there! We could also donate animals for Tim's family!
> 
> Cheers



Consequence emailed this request to us a couple of days ago, Thanks mate.
We all agreed that we would like to give people the opportunity here on APS to contribute to a fundraiser for the family of Tim Nias.

Sorry, we didn't get it posted up quicker.

Here's the link to the thread we have started : http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=52348


----------



## bunnykin (Mar 31, 2007)

ok im on the site but where do i find the auction ???


----------



## Australis (Apr 1, 2007)

bunnykin said:


> ok im on the site but where do i find the auction ???




"Click" on the Forums section, then scroll down to the "Site Related" forums area.
And you wil find a forum dedicated to the Auctions called,

"*Tim Nias Benefit*
Forum for our Tim Nias benefit"

Although most are active and still on the homepage, so you shouldnt have any trouble finding them.


----------



## sengir (Apr 1, 2007)

The problem I find is the fact that they don't have a closing date for any of their auctions. I personally don't like to bid in an auction if there isn't any final date announced, JMO.

Cheers


----------



## expansa1 (Apr 1, 2007)

consequence said:


> Lets see, I think it was wednesday I asked if they would like to be involved.
> I didnt recieve a reply.
> I'd love to see you put something up. Their is a fund set up ar ARP so you could liaise with John to deposit the funds
> Its not to late.



Sorry, been really busy consequence. Wouldn't mind donating a Caramel children's python for the auction. 

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## expansa1 (Apr 1, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> Sorry, been really busy consequence. Wouldn't mind donating a Caramel children's python for the auction.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Craig




Have sent a pm requesting to be allowed to donate a Caramel children's python to the benefit for Tim's family
Rgds,

Craig & Gab


----------



## da_donkey (Apr 1, 2007)

Cheers Craig and Gab,

That will be a great addition to the auction.

Donk


----------



## -Peter (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, really appreciate it, I can understand your feeling sengir but I have to admit that the auction was to raise money and your feelings were secondary. I'll try and consult you next time.
For what its worth all the items have been put up by very reliable people. Personal politics aside their integrity and honesty is beyond question.


----------



## cement (Apr 1, 2007)

Still can't log on, i registered yesterday but never got email to confirm, i'm keen to bid. Anyone here know what may be problem. I tied re-register but it already has my email address and so won't work.


----------



## krusty (Apr 1, 2007)

sounds like they should make a bit of money.


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 1, 2007)

When do they end?


----------



## Australis (Apr 1, 2007)

cement said:


> Still can't log on, i registered yesterday but never got email to confirm, i'm keen to bid. Anyone here know what may be problem. I tied re-register but it already has my email address and so won't work.



Hi Cement,

Have you checked your "junk mail"?, your email might be there.


----------



## Australis (Apr 1, 2007)

Still alot of hot animals at hot prices


----------



## bunnykin (Apr 1, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> Have sent a pm requesting to be allowed to donate a Caramel children's python to the benefit for Tim's family
> Rgds,
> 
> Craig & Gab


 
oh no now i will have to bid on that one ..... fell head over heels for em


----------



## gaara (Apr 1, 2007)

Not if I beat you to it


----------



## bunnykin (Apr 1, 2007)

nooooo gaara mate


----------



## gaara (Apr 1, 2007)

sorry man, been hanging out for one for a while now, and the money's going to a good cause, may the highest bidder win!


----------



## bunnykin (Apr 1, 2007)

your on!!!


----------



## cement (Apr 1, 2007)

Australis said:


> Hi Cement,
> 
> Have you checked your "junk mail"?, your email might be there.


 
I don't have a junk mail section that i can find, It looks like i might have to take you up on your offer ramsayi.
I'm going out bush for a week does anyone know when the auction finishes?


----------



## sengir (Apr 1, 2007)

consequence said:


> Thanks guys, really appreciate it, I can understand your feeling sengir but I have to admit that the auction was to raise money and your feelings were secondary. I'll try and consult you next time.
> For what its worth all the items have been put up by very reliable people. Personal politics aside their integrity and honesty is beyond question.


 

I never questioned the integrity or honesty of the people auctioning the animals off, Just looking for a date as to when the auctions will end as a few people here have now asked. As far as I understand an auction has an end time.

Cheers


----------



## DragonKeeper (Apr 1, 2007)

They don't all end at the same time, a few have already ended but most are still going.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 1, 2007)

No worries cement.Let me know the item and the amount you wish to bid.........if you wish to PM me your top bid I can also keep bidding on your behalf up to that amount.


----------



## Isis (Apr 2, 2007)

From my understanding they are leaving the end times open so that the people that donated the items can let Shane know when they are happy with the price and then shane will post and end time on the individual auction. We want to raise as much as possible for Lucy and Ryan.


----------



## Isis (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.aussiereptilekeeper.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=36576#36576


this says about end dates for the auctions. .



http://www.aussiereptilekeeper.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=36580#36580

This one is about paying for items bought.

Bid big its for a great cause


----------

